# Jornada de pánico en Banco Popular que podría hacer suelo interesante en 0,49-0,47 euros



## Depeche (1 Jun 2017)

Video análisis de Banco Popular. Jornada de pánico que lo lleva un nivel de proyección que tenía pendiente hace tiempo, ya avisado en mis redes sociales.
Banco Popular 1 6 17 - YouTube


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Jun 2017)

Sisi, suelo...


----------



## Aitian (1 Jun 2017)

Desde el suelo que pronosticaste en el otro hilo, ha caído más de un 30%. Un 30% que habría perdido algún insensato en caso de seguir tu recomendacion. 

Ahora el suelo es 0,47. Bien. Cuando caiga a 0,3 tambien habrá suelo? y en 0,2?:bla:

En fin...


----------



## Depeche (1 Jun 2017)

Aitian dijo:


> Desde el suelo que pronosticaste en el otro hilo, ha caído más de un 30%. Un 30% que habría perdido algún insensato en caso de seguir tu recomendacion.
> 
> Ahora el suelo es 0,47. Bien. Cuando caiga a 0,3 tambien habrá suelo? y en 0,2?:bla:
> 
> En fin...



No es cierto lo que dices, desde el anterior video análisis subió de 0,65 a 0,87 euros lo cual es una subida de casi un 40% en menos de un mes.
En este video no digo que pueda ser el suelo definitivo, digo que desde estos niveles puede tener un rebote importante como mínimo a 0,70 no descartando el 0,84 euros


----------



## Bubble Boy (1 Jun 2017)

Si compras POP pon STOP (Loss).


----------



## Depeche (1 Jun 2017)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Cuando haces POP ya no hay STOP (Loss).



En el video comento que si pierde el 0,47 se pondrá la cosa fea y es mejor salirse.


----------



## Aitian (1 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> No es cierto lo que dices, desde el anterior video análisis subió de 0,65 a 0,87 euros lo cual es una subida de casi un 40% en menos de un mes.
> En este video no digo que pueda ser el suelo definitivo, digo que desde estos niveles puede tener un rebote importante como mínimo a 0,70 no descartando el 0,84 euros



Lo que no es cierto es lo que dices tu. De 0,65 a 0,87 hay un 33%, no un 40%. Ya veo que lo de redondear al alza es contagioso. 

Y tampoco es cierto que subiera de 0,65. Tu recomendación fue el dia 5/5 a las 13:53. Si alguien te hubiera hecho caso justo al minuto de que crearas el hilo, habría comprado a 0,72, que es justo el precio al que cotizaba la accion en ese minuto. De un 33% a 0,65 que dices, la verdad es que se queda en un *20%*. Eso contanto con que se hubiera vendido justito en el precio máximo, cosa altamente improbable. Como ves, hay diferencia de un 20% a un 40% que dices.

Es mas, si alguien siguiera tu recomendación al finalizar el día, cosa mas probable a que la siguiera justo al minuto de publicar tu post, habría metido la orden a 0,75, que es el precio al que cerró ese dia. Sumado a que es casi imposible acertar a cerrar en el máximo de 0,87, imaginemos que cerró a 0,85 (solo 2 centimos menos) se nos queda una revalorización del 13%. Cifra irrisoria frente al 40% que cacareas. ::

Y si nos ponemos exquisitos, no te he visto en ningun hilo recomendar la salida de las posiciones de POP.ienso: Mucho comprar, mucho suelo, pero nada de avisar para salir. Pongamos que la persona que te hizo caso no sabe cuando salir y mantiene en base a tu predición; ahora mismo iría perdiendo ese 30% que te comento.::

En fin, ahí lo dejo. Cada cual que saque sus conclusiones. Para mi eres un fraude.Obviamente yo no te he hecho ni puto caso, pero me parece bastante fuerte que habras 2 hilos en menos de un mes recomendando comprar semejante mierda.


----------



## Depeche (1 Jun 2017)

El tiempo dirá si es semejante mierda, yo no lo sé, lo único que puedo decir es que creo que están posicionándose la manos grandes mientras los pequeños se salen.
Respecto al video lo grabé antes de abrir el mercado y después lo colgué en burbuja más tarde, pero da igual, aunque fuera un 20% para mi no es nada despreciable un rebote de un 20% pero no importa.
En este video aviso de la posibilidad de que el precio no pierda los mínimos de hoy en el corto plazo y que tenga un rebote interesante,a ti no te aporta nada este video porque tu crees que este valor no vale nada o mejor dicho no es para estar dentro, pero quizá haya gente que hoy se ha visto en una situación de mucha angustia porque está comprado en Banco Popular y no sabe si vender pensando que bajará mucho más o que no vale nada como tu dices y quizá, solo quizá este video les serene un poco y haga que no vendan presa del pánico al menos si no pierde el nivel de 0,47 euros, es decir, que al menos tienen una referencia y quizá desde aquí rebote a los niveles que comento y puedan salirse más dignamente con menos pérdidas o quizá a partir de ahora sea un suelo de largo plazo y en el largo plazo el valor siga subiendo, entonces esa gente si que estará agradecida o si que le habrá servido de algo este video, porque conozco mucha gente que en la anterior caída vendieron en mínimos atemorizados por la caida pensando que esto iba a bajar mucho más y después vieron como rebotó con fuerza.
Una de las cosas que he aprendido en estos 20 años que llevo desde que empecé a invertir es que cuando hay mucho pánico hay que comprar y cuando hay mucha euforia hay que salirse y no lo digo yo, lo dice el gran Warren Buffet.
Pero respeto tu opinión, tu tienes la tuya y yo tengo mi análisis intentando aportar algo sn ningún interés personal, te puedo decir que no estoy invertido en Popular ahora mismo.
Mucha suerte y el tiempo dirá si este video ha servido de algo o no, se que para ti no pero quizá para otras personas si que sirva de algo, aunque sea para tener un punto de vista a parte de los que pueden leer por ahí en la prensa enconómica que solo habla mal de Popular y solo meten miedo.


----------



## Louis Renault (1 Jun 2017)

Me entró orden de compra a 0.50 en el casino del Pop
8000 Acciones.A ver si sale rojo y rebota un 10%.Luego fuera.No va mas.
Creo que no quebrará porque si no quebró Banesto ni Bankia...
Recomendación:No apto para cardiacos y con dinero q no sea el de "comer y facturas" como decía un buen amigo


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (1 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Depeche, una pregunta: lo que tú haces en este vídeo se llama análisis técnico ¿No?



No, se llama spam


----------



## Aitian (1 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> El tiempo dirá si es semejante mierda, yo no lo sé, lo único que puedo decir es que creo que están posicionándose la manos grandes mientras los pequeños se salen.
> Respecto al video lo grabé antes de abrir el mercado y después lo colgué en burbuja más tarde, pero da igual, aunque fuera un 20% para mi no es nada despreciable un rebote de un 20% pero no importa.
> En este video aviso de la posibilidad de que el precio no pierda los mínimos de hoy en el corto plazo y que tenga un rebote interesante,a ti no te aporta nada este video porque tu crees que este valor no vale nada o mejor dicho no es para estar dentro, pero quizá haya gente que hoy se ha visto en una situación de mucha angustia porque está comprado en Banco Popular y no sabe si vender pensando que bajará mucho más o que no vale nada como tu dices y quizá, solo quizá este video les serene un poco y haga que no vendan presa del pánico al menos si no pierde el nivel de 0,47 euros, es decir, que al menos tienen una referencia y quizá desde aquí rebote a los niveles que comento y puedan salirse más dignamente con menos pérdidas o quizá a partir de ahora sea un suelo de largo plazo y en el largo plazo el valor siga subiendo, entonces esa gente si que estará agradecida o si que le habrá servido de algo este video, porque conozco mucha gente que en la anterior caída vendieron en mínimos atemorizados por la caida pensando que esto iba a bajar mucho más y después vieron como rebotó con fuerza.
> Una de las cosas que he aprendido en estos 20 años que llevo desde que empecé a invertir es que cuando hay mucho pánico hay que comprar y cuando hay mucha euforia hay que salirse y no lo digo yo, lo dice el gran Warren Buffet.
> ...



Veo que lectura tampoco andamos muy allá. Es un 13% en el mejor de los casos, porque es imposible salirse justo en el ultimo precio. Que por cierto, no contestas a que no has hecho recomendación de salir. Está muy bonito hacer recomendaciones de compra, pero podías tener un poco de decencia y decir tambien cuando salir. O la gente que te haya hecho caso tiene que adivinar que hay que salir justo en 0,87? Si haces recomendaciones de compra, lo suyo es que tambien avises cuando salir;

Has metido 5 "quizás" en el mismo post, para realmente *NO DECIR NADA*. Puedo decir lo mismo que tu pero solo con 3 quizás: quizás suba, quizás baje o quizás se quede lateral. Y me quedo tan agusto, como tu.::

Puede que haya gente que esté comprada en POP, pero desde luego diciendo que si hay un suelo en 0,65, en 0,49... no ayudas a nadie. Si sigue bajando tambien vas a decir que hay suelo en 0,3, en 0,2 en 0,01 tal vez? Venga ya...:bla::bla::bla:

Por cierto, no he leido en ningún sitio a Warren Buffet recomendar comprar POP, tu si?. Seguramente eso que dices tenga sentido en empresas saneadas que caen sólo en periodos de pánico, pero deberías saber que no es el caso de POP.

Y si llevas 20 años en esto, pareces nuevo. Citas a Warren Buffet y tus videos sólo haces pseudo analisis tecnico? Estas de coña no? No ves la absoluta incongruencia? Porqué en tus videos de POP no has mencionado a Buffet si ese es ahora el argumento de compra? Tus afirmaciones caen por su propio peso :abajo:


Edito, se me había olvidado comentar que está muy bien que grabes videos por la noche, pero no esperes a las 2 de la tarde para subirlos porque entonces los precios de los que hablas no tienen sentido. O crees que el mercado va a estar ahí quietecito hasta que tú subas tu video?Lo dicho, pareces nuevo...


----------



## Depeche (1 Jun 2017)

Aitian dijo:


> Veo que lectura tampoco andamos muy allá. Es un 13% en el mejor de los casos, porque es imposible salirse justo en el ultimo precio. Que por cierto, no contestas a que no has hecho recomendación de salir. Está muy bonito hacer recomendaciones de compra, pero podías tener un poco de decencia y decir tambien cuando salir. O la gente que te haya hecho caso tiene que adivinar que hay que salir justo en 0,87? Si haces recomendaciones de compra, lo suyo es que tambien avises cuando salir;
> 
> Has metido 5 "quizás" en el mismo post, para realmente *NO DECIR NADA*. Puedo decir lo mismo que tu pero solo con 3 quizás: quizás suba, quizás baje o quizás se quede lateral. Y me quedo tan agusto, como tu.::
> 
> ...



Está claro que no te gustan mis video análisis, no puede gustar a todo el mundo, en este video análisis doy posibles posiciones de venta igual que las di en el anterior que dices que no las di, si te lo miras verás como doy posibles niveles de resistencia, siempre los doy, pero bueno, hay gente que si agradece los videos que hago y por ellos los hago.
Y unas veces acertaré y otras me equivocaré, seguramente me equivoco muchas veces pero solo se equivoca quien se moja y opina, pero también hay veces que acierto y hay gente que lo agradece, se de más de uno que entró en Air Berlin y dobló en menos de 2 semanas, uno de ellos 10.000 euros, por esa gente vale la pena, incluso aunque me equivoque a veces por la gente que agradece mis videos para tener una opinión más que pueda ayudar a decidir en lo que hacer, si nadie diera su punto de vista seria diferente, no digo ni mejor ni peor. Yo seguiré dando mis opiniones y subiendo los videos que me pide la gente que haga, no tengo bola de cristal y el mercado es dificil, intentaré acertar más veces que fallar.
Si quieres puedes repasar los últimos video análisis y mirar el porcentaje de videos que han sido ganadores y perdedores a ver que te parece.
Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Jun 2017)

Todo buenas noticias, ya saben, napalm y eso.


----------



## Aitian (1 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Está claro que no te gustan mis video análisis, no puede gustar a todo el mundo, en este video análisis doy posibles posiciones de venta igual que las di en el anterior que dices que no las di, si te lo miras verás como doy posibles niveles de resistencia, siempre los doy, pero bueno, hay gente que si agradece los videos que hago y por ellos los hago.
> Y unas veces acertaré y otras me equivocaré, seguramente me equivoco muchas veces pero solo se equivoca quien se moja y opina, pero también hay veces que acierto y hay gente que lo agradece, se de más de uno que entró en Air Berlin y dobló en menos de 2 semanas, uno de ellos 10.000 euros, por esa gente vale la pena, incluso aunque me equivoque a veces por la gente que agradece mis videos para tener una opinión más que pueda ayudar a decidir en lo que hacer, si nadie diera su punto de vista seria diferente, no digo ni mejor ni peor. Yo seguiré dando mis opiniones y subiendo los videos que me pide la gente que haga, no tengo bola de cristal y el mercado es dificil, intentaré acertar más veces que fallar.
> Si quieres puedes repasar los últimos video análisis y mirar el porcentaje de videos que han sido ganadores y perdedores a ver que te parece.
> Saludos.



A mi tus videos me dan igual, no me tienen que gustar. Por supuesto que no pido que aciertes siempre, faltaría mas, eso es imposible. Se acierta mas o menos, como todo el mundo. Te equivocas pensando que yo pido eso.

Yo sólo te recrimino 2 cosas: Que recomiendes mierda y que mientas.
Mierda es recomendar entrar en POP, como en el otro video. Una empresa que desde el 2007 ha perdido el 98% del valor; que está totalmente descapitalizada; que actualmente vale menos que 0. No se puede entrar ahi.
Y que mientas porque dices alegremente que has tenido una revalorizacion del 40% cuando es MENTIRA. Te lo he demostrado con datos. A duras penas se ha podido sacar un 13%. Eso es mentir.

Lo de los soportes y resistencias tendría que ver el video de nuevo, pero no recuerdo que comentaras salir justo en 0,87, precio sobre el que haces tus cuentas del 40%. Lo veré y si dices eso exactamente te reconoceré que me equivoqué, sin problema.

Sobre mirar las veces que aciertas, te repito que no es cuestion de acertar mas o menos, es cuestion de recomendar basuras. Air Berlin, sinceramente ni idea de su situación, por eso no he dicho nada. Pero recomendar POP en base a una onda alcista, cuando la empresa vale menos que 0, me parece una absoluta aberracion;


----------



## Aitian (2 Jun 2017)

Nuevas bajadas de 20% aprox, rondando el 0,4


----------



## elKaiser (2 Jun 2017)

Banco Espirito Santo v 2.0


----------



## suncloud (2 Jun 2017)

Saquen sus carteras caballeros.


----------



## Que viene (2 Jun 2017)

Depeche, asoma la patita ::::::::


----------



## Depeche (2 Jun 2017)

Perdido el 0,47 mejor olvidarse del valor, en el video ya avisé que si perdia ese nivel habia que estar fuera, tal y como he dicho en mis redes sociales mejor olvidarse de este valor, hay otros alcistas que valen la pena como DIA,Viscofan, IAG,ENCE,NH Hoteles y alguno más que me dejo.


----------



## tucco (2 Jun 2017)

Abogadoooo, abogadoooo.....


----------



## amenhotep (2 Jun 2017)

Una pena como se han cargado este banco.
Ángel Ron debería ser procesado por fraude.


----------



## Satori (2 Jun 2017)

amenhotep dijo:


> Una pena como se han cargado este banco.
> Ángel Ron debería ser procesado por fraude.



algo que algunos llevamos diciendo más de 10 años. Y mientras, el BdE mirando al tendido y hablando de bajar salarios y pensiones, los muy inútiles.


----------



## Bubble Boy (2 Jun 2017)

¿Quién va a pagar el desaguisado? La RAE nos lo aclara:

popular

_Del lat. populāris._

1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo al pueblo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Jun 2017)

interesante como Abengoa ?...8:


----------



## Aitian (5 Jun 2017)

Despues de la semana pasada, hoy otro -10% (de momento) nada mas empezar y seguimos cayendo...


----------



## amenhotep (5 Jun 2017)

Creo que calopez ya podría comprar el 50% de las acciones.

Hablando en serio, al nivel que está la acción... 
¿No podría venir un banco extranjero como el HSBC y comprar la entidad?
La tendría a precio de saldo .


----------



## Mediterrand (5 Jun 2017)

amenhotep dijo:


> Creo que calopez ya podría comprar el 50% de las acciones.
> 
> Hablando en serio, al nivel que está la acción...
> ¿No podría venir un banco extranjero como el HSBC y comprar la entidad?
> La tendría a precio de saldo .



L están haciendo bajar los de siempre para comprar el banco a precio puta como siempre y además hacer ver q tenemos q estar agradecidos...


----------



## External (5 Jun 2017)

De nada sirve el AT ni las teorias de conspiraciones, Señores dejen de especular y echen un simple vistazo a las cuentas:

37 000 millones de créditos

15 000 millones de créditos morosos (el 40% - la media de la banca española es 7%)

-5 000 millones de pérdidas anuales debido a créditos morosos 

1 500 millones capitalización bursátil (lo que vale en bolsa, según estima el mercado)

10 000 millones de activos (el valor contable del banco)


Composición de accionistas:

10% Familias del Opus y fondos de inversión

90% pequeños accionistas


Las 3 opciones que se barajan:

1/ Ampliación de capital: Imposible que los pequeños accionistas acepten aportar 5 000 millones creando una dilución del 70% de sus acciones actuales (1 500 millones), nadie pone €10 sabiendo que al día siguiente el valor se reducirá a €3 

2/ Venta al BBVA, Santander o Bankia: Posible pero NO PAGARÁN por ello, pedirán pasta! Un banco que pierde -5 000 millones / año y un ratio de 40% de créditos morosos que desarticular se va a disparar a los -15 000 millones, por encima del valor contable de 10 000 millones. 

3/ Socialización (Bankia bis repetitia): De Guindos no quiere, por eso se ha ido a los US esta semana, curioso por lo de la supuesta relación PP - Opus Dei. En cualquier caso siempre puede ser rescatado por el BCE. En los dos casos la condición indispensable es que el valor del banco sea cero (o sea que los pequeños accionistas financien su salvación al igual que los depositantes >100 mil €). 


CONCLUSIÓN: No tocar el Popular ni con un palo...


PD: "Techo", "suelo", etc. no tiene sentido con este tipo de valores donde los fundamentales son tan contundentes.


----------



## Aitian (6 Jun 2017)

External dijo:


> De nada sirve el AT ni las teorias de conspiraciones, Señores dejen de especular y echen un simple vistazo a las cuentas:
> 
> 37 000 millones de créditos
> 
> ...



Joder, es eso exactamente lo que quería decir :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

No busqué las cifras, pero es eso a lo que me refería cuando le decía a Depeche que recomendaba mierda. Este banco vale menos que 0. El que lo compre pediría pasta para quedarse con ese pufo. Hasta que no lo lleven cercano a 0 no va a dejar de caer.

Como bien dices aqui no hay analisis posible. Me hace gracia en otros foros como Rankia como la gente se empeña en buscar excusas para seguir dentro, para no salirse o para buscar cualquier mierda de rebote. Las cosas que se leen son acojonantes. Muy parecido a abengoa.

Muchas gracias hamijo External, mis dies


----------



## elKaiser (6 Jun 2017)

amenhotep dijo:


> Creo que calopez ya podría comprar el 50% de las acciones.
> 
> Hablando en serio, al nivel que está la acción...
> ¿No podría venir un banco extranjero como el HSBC y comprar la entidad?
> La tendría a precio de saldo .



Sí al que comprador, le diesen 15.000M €, podría empezarse a hablar.


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2017)

External dijo:


> De nada sirve el AT ni las teorias de conspiraciones, Señores dejen de especular y echen un simple vistazo a las cuentas:
> 
> 37 000 millones de créditos
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (6 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.



Totalmente de acuerdo... pero sigues haciendo análisis técnico y hablando de rebotes en tus vídeos ::


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo... pero sigues haciendo análisis técnico y hablando de rebotes en tus vídeos ::



Por supuesto, porque es lo que domino y a mi me sive para tener referncias, fijate como está rebotando hoy Popular en el nivel que indiqué hace unos dias de 0,31 euros, al milimetro y en mi video explico porque el nivel de 0,31 euros.


----------



## Aitian (6 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Por supuesto, porque es lo que domino y a mi me sive para tener referncias, fijate como está rebotando hoy Popular en el nivel que indiqué hace unos dias de 0,31 euros, al milimetro y en mi video explico porque el nivel de 0,31 euros.



Rebotando???? pero si está cayendo un 7%... ::

Acojonante lo tuyo...


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2017)

Aitian dijo:


> Rebotando???? pero si está cayendo un 7%... ::
> 
> Acojonante lo tuyo...



Te lo explicaré de la manera más sencilla posible para ver si lo entiendes:
En su momento dije que si perdía el 0,49-0,47 como mucho bajaría a 0,31-0,30 euros, está cayendo pero en el nivel que comenté se ha parado y no lo ha perdido, cuando dije que estaba rebotando ahí es porque estaba en 0,347 y estaba rebotando desde ese nivel.
Espero haberme explicado bien.
Si no pierde el 0,30 y en los próximos dias sube habrá rebotado en la zona comentada, a pesar de que lleve cayendo desde niveles superiores a 1 euro.


----------



## Aitian (6 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Te lo explicaré de la manera más sencilla posible para ver si lo entiendes:
> En su momento dije que si perdía el 0,49-0,47 como mucho bajaría a 0,31-0,30 euros, está cayendo pero en el nivel que comenté se ha parado y no lo ha perdido, cuando dije que estaba rebotando ahí es porque estaba en 0,347 y estaba rebotando desde ese nivel.
> Espero haberme explicado bien.
> Si no pierde el 0,30 y en los próximos dias sube habrá rebotado en la zona comentada, a pesar de que lleve cayendo desde niveles superiores a 1 euro.



Venga, ya que se trata de explicar cosas sencillas, voy a hacer un esfuerzo y te las voy a explicar yo a ti:

Cuando publicas tu mensaje a las 13:43 y dices textualmente *"fíjate como está rebotando"*, me surje la duda de si tienes un problema con el tiempo, que eres un mentiroso compulsivo o si directamente eres retrasado y no sabes conjugar un verbo. *"Está rebotando"* hace referencia al momento presente en el que escribes, en ese instante. En ese minuto, POP perdía un 7% aprox, no se donde ves el rebote por ahí... 
Ah si, que ha abierto a 0,33 y durante un segundo ha tocado el 0,36, moviendose lateral en 0,35... Un rebotazo :: que ha durado como mucho una hora... Suficiente para que te apuntes una medalla... ::

El otro día te desmonté con datos, mostrandote claramente como mientes. Vuelves a subir un video de POP otra vez con soportes y resistencias y bla bla bla, cuando ya te han dicho que la empresa vale menos que 0. A lo mejor aciertas en el vigesimoquinto video que subas diciendo que va a rebotar? Pues posiblemente, pero la realidad ya se ha encargado de desmentir tus videos chorras sobre soportes.

Ah, y POP no viene cayendo desde 1 euro, viene cayendo desde los 36€ en 2007. Caída constante hasta los 0,313€ que tiene en este momento.

Espero ansioso tu nuevo video sobre POP a ver donde está el nuevo soporte para rebotar :XX:


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2017)

Aitian dijo:


> Venga, ya que se trata de explicar cosas sencillas, voy a hacer un esfuerzo y te las voy a explicar yo a ti:
> 
> Cuando publicas tu mensaje a las 13:43 y dices textualmente *"fíjate como está rebotando"*, me surje la duda de si tienes un problema con el tiempo, que eres un mentiroso compulsivo o si directamente eres retrasado y no sabes conjugar un verbo. *"Está rebotando"* hace referencia al momento presente en el que escribes, en ese instante. En ese minuto, POP perdía un 7% aprox, no se donde ves el rebote por ahí...
> Ah si, que ha abierto a 0,33 y durante un segundo ha tocado el 0,36, moviendose lateral en 0,35... Un rebotazo :: que ha durado como mucho una hora... Suficiente para que te apuntes una medalla... ::
> ...



En el momento que leo que dices que Popular viene cayendo desde los 36 euros desde el 2007 ya veo que no merece la pena ni que te conteste a más mensajes, deberías saber que en junio de 2013 Banco Popular hizo un reverse split de 5x1, eso significa que en aquel momento multiplicó su precio por 5 y redujo el número de acciones entre 5 por lo que el máximo real no es 36 euros. Pero de verdad que no voy a perder más teimpo contigo.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## Aitian (6 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> En el momento que leo que dices que Popular viene cayendo desde los 36 euros desde el 2007 ya veo que no merece la pena ni que te conteste a más mensajes, deberías saber que en junio de 2013 Banco Popular hizo un reverse split de 5x1, eso significa que en aquel momento multiplicó su precio por 5 y redujo el número de acciones entre 5 por lo que el máximo real no es 36 euros. Pero de verdad que no voy a perder más teimpo contigo.
> Mucha suerte.



Perder el tiempo no se, pero mentir lo haces como nadie. Y hacerte el sueco para no responder las cuestiones que te planteo, tambien. Como por ejemplo porqué mientes con las horas constantemente: tienes problemas con los relojes de manillas? No te los enseñaron en el cole? Y los tiempos verbales? Tampoco te los enseñaron?

Venga anda, corre a hacer otro video para recomendarnos un rebote en POP, lo estoy deseando :XX:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (6 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> En el momento que leo que dices que Popular viene cayendo desde los 36 euros desde el 2007 ya veo que no merece la pena ni que te conteste a más mensajes, deberías saber que en *junio de 2013 Banco Popular hizo un reverse split de 5x1, eso significa que en aquel momento multiplicó su precio por 5 y redujo el número de acciones entre 5 por lo que el máximo real no es 36 euros.* Pero de verdad que no voy a perder más teimpo contigo.
> Mucha suerte.



De Hoy comienzan a cotizar los nuevos títulos de Popular tras el contrasplit,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com "En concreto, el precio al que comenzarán a cotizar mañana estas acciones es el resultado de multiplicar por cinco el valor de cierre bursátil del viernes (0,5740)."

Con lo cual, si disminuyó el número de acciones y aumentó el valor de cada acción por 5 (a 2,87) y ha seguido bajando hasta 0,32 euros tras multiplicar su precio por 5 como resultado del contrasplit, realmente es como si hubiera estado bajando desde 36 X 5 euros la acción en 2007 y no hubiera habido contrasplit en 2013. Vamos, que das a entender lo contrario de lo que demuestran los datos.


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> De Hoy comienzan a cotizar los nuevos títulos de Popular tras el contrasplit,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com "En concreto, el precio al que comenzarán a cotizar mañana estas acciones es el resultado de multiplicar por cinco el valor de cierre bursátil del viernes (0,5740)."
> 
> Con lo cual, si disminuyó el número de acciones y aumentó el valor de cada acción por 5 (a 2,87) y ha seguido bajando hasta 0,32 euros tras multiplicar su precio por 5 como resultado del contrasplit, realmente es como si hubiera estado bajando desde 36 X 5 euros la acción en 2007 y no hubiera habido contrasplit en 2013. Vamos, que das a entender lo contrario de lo que demuestran los datos.



Es el vaso medio lleno y medio vacio, también se puede interpretar como que ha bajado desde 7 euros hasta el precio actual.
De todos modos si dije que el precio habia estado por encima de 1 euro era porque en aquel preciso momento no sabia cual habia sido el precio máximo histórico y no dije mentira cuando dije que estuvo por encima de 1 euro hace unos meses, no veo donde está el problema pero bueno, igual que hay gente que intenta criticar y destruir supongo que también hay gente constructiva que agradece mi esfuerzo de forma altruista intentando dar una opinión sobre un valor que ni siquiera llevo en cartera y que lo hago a petición de muchos mensajes que me piden un análisis del Banco Popular, por esas más de 1.100 personas que hay registradas en mi canal de Youtube ya vale la pena seguir subiendo video análisis.
También me gustaría dejar claro que en mi video análisis no incito ni a comprar ni a vender, simplemente comento la situación que hay, la gente que me conoce y sigue en las redes sociales sabe que en el momento que perdió el nivel de 0,49 euros dije que este valor es para manterse al margen, que hay valores alcistas interesantes sin necesidad de entrar en esta mierda de valor que si no cambia la cosa lo veremos más abajo aún en unos meses.


----------



## Aitian (6 Jun 2017)

Por cierto para no dejar duda y veas que no soy como tú que omites lo que te interesa, te comento que da igual que estuviera a 36 a 10 a 1 o a 20.000. El caso es que lleva bajando desde el 2007 prácticamente del tirón, y ha perdido el 99% de su valor. Pero tú sigues recomendando entrar con tus soportes dobles suelos y demás chorradas, sin reconocer que te has equivocado y que el valor es una mierda. Para mí eres un fraude

Pero cómo eres tan cortito, a lo único que te agarras para rebatirme es un dato numérico. Ni una mención a todo lo anterior que te comentado. 

Das pena

Por cierto si dices por mí lo de destruir, lo único que he hecho es decirte que estaba cayendo un 7% cuando tú estabas diciendo que estaba rebotando. Lo único que ha destruido es tu mentira. Los datos están ahí


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (6 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> *Es el vaso medio lleno y medio vacio, también se puede interpretar como que ha bajado desde 7 euros hasta el precio actual.*
> De todos modos si dije que el precio habia estado por encima de 1 euro era porque en aquel preciso momento no sabia cual habia sido el precio máximo histórico y no dije mentira cuando dije que estuvo por encima de 1 euro hace unos meses, no veo donde está el problema pero bueno, igual que hay gente que intenta criticar y destruir supongo que también hay gente constructiva que agradece mi esfuerzo de forma altruista intentando dar una opinión sobre un valor que ni siquiera llevo en cartera y que lo hago a petición de muchos mensajes que me piden un análisis del Banco Popular, por esas más de 1.100 personas que hay registradas en mi canal de Youtube ya vale la pena seguir subiendo video análisis.
> También me gustaría dejar claro que en mi video análisis no incito ni a comprar ni a vender, simplemente comento la situación que hay, la gente que me conoce y sigue en las redes sociales sabe que en el momento que perdió el nivel de 0,49 euros dije que este valor es para manterse al margen, que hay valores alcistas interesantes sin necesidad de entrar en esta mierda de valor que si no cambia la cosa lo veremos más abajo aún en unos meses.



No, no cabe esa interpretación para nada, estás vendiendo humo y obstinándote en tu error para escaparte de que has metido la pata. Se trata de que el valor se multiplicó por 5, no de que se dividió entre 5, como ya te he explicado, no hay manera de decir que la acción viene de 7 euros, eso es una trola. Y el hecho de que hagas análisis técnicos tan alegres de un valor con tanto riesgo te resta credibilidad porque no te estás jugando nada.
Como ya te han dicho antes, te estás centrando sólo en el análisis técnico, en suelos, techos, niveles de Fibonacci, etc, pero lo que pareces ignorar es que los fundamentales prevalecen sobre el análisis técnico. Y si como ya te han dicho los fundamentales se deterioran tanto, el análisis técnico se vuelve secundario y poco práctico salvo que estés haciendo cortos intradía, lo cual no aparece en tus vídeos, que están claramente orientados a poner largos.


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> No, no cabe esa interpretación para nada, estás vendiendo humo y obstinándote en tu error para escaparte de que has metido la pata. Se trata de que el valor se multiplicó por 5, no de que se dividió entre 5, como ya te he explicado, no hay manera de decir que la acción viene de 7 euros, eso es una trola. Y el hecho de que hagas análisis técnicos tan alegres de un valor con tanto riesgo te resta credibilidad porque no te estás jugando nada.
> Como ya te han dicho antes, te estás centrando sólo en el análisis técnico, en suelos, techos, niveles de Fibonacci, etc, pero lo que pareces ignorar es que los fundamentales prevalecen sobre el análisis técnico. Y si como ya te han dicho los fundamentales se deterioran tanto, el análisis técnico se vuelve secundario y poco práctico salvo que estés haciendo cortos intradía, lo cual no aparece en tus vídeos, que están claramente orientados a poner largos.



Por tu modo de esribir parece que tu tienes la verdad absoluta.
Yo doy hipótesis, de momento la de hoy es que si el precio no pierde el 0,30-0,31 la cotización puede tener un repunte en el corto plazo hasta el 0,50 pero si pierde ese nivel de 0,30 la cotización puede seguir bajando mucho más, quizá hasta 0,18 como mínimo, yo no sé que va a pasar en los próximos dias y creo que tu tampoco, por lo que quizá no deberías hablar con tanta seguridad de que va a seguir bajando, al menos espera a ver que hace mañana y si pierde ese nivel para decir que tenias razón, independientemente de lo que pueda suceder en Popular en un futuro no puedes tener la certeza de que pueda tener un rebote fuerte a corto plazo. Yo soy especulador no inversor, aunque en este caso ni estoy dentro de Popular ni estaré porque no me interesa este valor. Para un especulador puede ser interesante entrar a precio actual, digamos que a 0,32 por poner un ejemplo poniendo stop en 0,29 y si sube a 0,50 supone una subida de más de un 50%, bastante más. me hace gracia la gente que dice que el valor de Popular es 0, sería mejor ser más humilde y decir que el valor a dia de hoy es 0,317 y que en su opinión el valor futuro será 0, pero los que hablan con esa seguridad diciendo que esto se va para abajo si o si creo que no hacen mucho bien a los que leen y que conste que estoy de acuerdo en que este banco ha hecho las cosas muy mal y su vaor contable según mis cálculos ahora mismo no llegaría a 0,28 euros pero ya se sabe como es esto de la bolsa, en cualquier momento pueden sorprender y llevarla muy para arriba igual que pueden seguir bajándola muy para abajo, en bolsa muchas veces se exagera y magnifica el precio, tampoco era normal hace unos años el valor que tuvo en su dia Terra o Zeltia y sin embargo el mercado daba ese valor, además que en bolsa se cotizan espectativas entre otras cosas, las espectativas junto los resultados de Popular ahora mismo son malísimos, pero no quita que pueda tener rebotes fuertes para quien quiera asumir riesgos, en mi caso no lo voy a asumir, a mi no me gusta y hay otros valores que me gustan más y tienen benficios y están en tendencia alcista.


----------



## External (6 Jun 2017)

@depeche: intenta integrar en tus vídeos algo de análisis fundamental en complemento del técnico para darle más valor

El debate sobre la conveniencia de utilizar el Análisis Fundamental o el Análisis Técnico ya no existe, hoy en día todos los analistas y gestores de fondos no desprecian ningún tipo de análisis ya que ambos ayudan a su gestión. 

Lo realmente importante no es el rechazo del AF o AT sino buscar los puntos fuertes o débiles de cada uno de ellos para potenciar el diagnóstico final. Los dos tipos de análisis son básicos para llegar a conclusiones razonadas

La historia está llena de ejemplos que los problemas se resuelven mejor contemplándolos desde varios puntos de vista.

Añade un poco de análisis fundamental a tus vídeos, mejorarás en calidad y en followers!


----------



## JUVESL24 (6 Jun 2017)

Que análisis técnico,se le puede hacer a una empresa muerta.Ninguno 
Cuando escribiste tu msj,lo más sensato era ponerse en corto con put o en CFD


----------



## External (6 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Este banco ha hecho las cosas muy mal
> 
> Su valor contable según mis cálculos no llegaría a 0,28 euros
> 
> Las espectativas junto los resultados de Popular son malísimos



Buen análisis fundamental !


----------



## JUVESL24 (7 Jun 2017)

Acaban de suspender cotización.


----------



## amenhotep (7 Jun 2017)

Todo el Popular vale 1 euro.
Repartan eso entre los miles de accionistas y ahí tienen su plusvalía.


----------



## kaisersose (7 Jun 2017)

amenhotep dijo:


> Todo el Popular vale 1 euro.
> Repartan eso entre los miles de accionistas y ahí tienen su plusvalía.



Como os gusta urgar en la herida ::

A mi no me parece una buena compra del Santander, pero bueno.


----------



## el segador (7 Jun 2017)

depeche como futurólogo tiene menos futuro que un caramelo a la puerta de un colegio.


----------



## flint19 (7 Jun 2017)

amenhotep dijo:


> Todo el Popular vale 1 euro.
> Repartan eso entre los miles de accionistas y ahí tienen su plusvalía.



Si el santander tiene que ampliar capital en 7000 millones de euros para poder tragárselo, yo diría que el popular vale -7000 millones...

... que ya se encargarán de hacérnoslos pagar a nosotros de alguna manera.


----------



## Aitian (7 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Por tu modo de esribir parece que tu tienes la verdad absoluta.
> Yo doy hipótesis, de momento la de hoy es que si el precio no pierde el 0,30-0,31 la cotización puede tener un *repunte en el corto plazo* hasta el 0,50 pero si pierde ese nivel de 0,30 la cotización puede seguir bajando mucho más, quizá hasta 0,18 como mínimo, yo no sé que va a pasar en los próximos dias y creo que tu tampoco, por lo que quizá *no deberías hablar con tanta seguridad de que va a seguir bajando*, al menos *espera a ver que hace mañana* y si pierde ese nivel para decir que tenias razón, independientemente de lo que pueda suceder en Popular en un futuro *no puedes tener la certeza de que pueda tener un rebote fuerte a corto plazo*. Yo soy especulador no inversor, aunque en este caso ni estoy dentro de Popular ni estaré porque no me interesa este valor. Para un especulador *puede ser interesante entrar a precio actual*, digamos que a 0,32 por poner un ejemplo poniendo stop en 0,29 y si sube a 0,50 supone una subida de más de un 50%, bastante más. *me hace gracia la gente que dice que el valor de Popular es 0*, sería mejor ser más humilde y decir que el valor a dia de hoy es 0,317 y que en su opinión el valor futuro será 0, pero *los que hablan con esa seguridad diciendo que esto se va para abajo si o si creo que no hacen mucho bien a los que leen* y que conste que estoy de acuerdo en que este banco ha hecho las cosas muy mal y su vaor contable según mis cálculos ahora mismo no llegaría a 0,28 euros pero ya se sabe como es esto de la bolsa, *en cualquier momento pueden sorprender y llevarla muy para arriba igual* que pueden seguir bajándola muy para abajo, en bolsa muchas veces se exagera y magnifica el precio, tampoco era normal hace unos años el valor que tuvo en su dia Terra o Zeltia y sin embargo el mercado daba ese valor, además que en bolsa se cotizan espectativas entre otras cosas, las espectativas junto los resultados de Popular ahora mismo son malísimos, pero no quita que *pueda tener rebotes fuertes para quien quiera asumir riesgos*, en mi caso no lo voy a asumir, a mi no me gusta y hay otros valores que me gustan más y tienen benficios y están en tendencia alcista.



Jojjojojojojojo :XX::XX::XX::XX: Y zas en toda la cara que te da la realidad de nuevo.  

Repunte en el corto plazo; espera a ver que hace mañana; rebote fuerte en el corto plazo; en cualquier momento puede sorprender y llevarla muy arriba... Acojonante tus predicciones si. ::

Debo admitir mi error tambien, dije que valía 0€ pero no, vale 1€ ::

Fuera coñas, has estado constantemente recomendando rebotes, entrar, dobles suelos, etc etc... que está muy bien para valores que valgan algo, pero no para esta mierda. Ya te lo dije hace dias, te avisé cuando sólo se llevaba un 30% perdido, pero tu no, tu a lo tuyo, que si entrada tal y pascual. Ahora ya no va por el 30%, va por el 100%:
Santander compra Popular por un euro y ampliará capital en 7.000 millones - elEconomista.es

Venga, ahora que ya no podemos comprar POP, nos vas a recomendar un doble suelo en Campofrio? Codere mejor? o Prisa? ::


----------



## Garrafón (7 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> No es cierto lo que dices, desde el anterior video análisis subió de 0,65 a 0,87 euros lo cual es una subida de casi un 40% en menos de un mes.
> En este video no digo que pueda ser el suelo definitivo, digo que desde estos niveles puede tener un rebote importante como mínimo a 0,70 no descartando el 0,84 euros



Tus recomendaciones están haciendo mucho daño a quien te siga, no tienes ni puta idea y te atreves a ir de gurú y abrir un hilo tras otro recomendando ruina.
Déjalo ya antes que arruines a mas gente.


----------



## kaisersose (7 Jun 2017)

Garrafón dijo:


> Tus recomendaciones están haciendo mucho daño a quien te siga, no tienes ni puta idea y te atreves a ir de gurú y abrir un hilo tras otro recomendando ruina.
> Déjalo ya antes que arruines a mas gente.



Creo que tiene buenas intenciones, pero es demasiado inútil y ya no tiene ningún tipo de credibilidad. 

Se limita a decir a los que lo están perdiendo casi todo lo que quieren oír en lugar de lo que deben, con lo que terminan perdiéndolo todo.

Déjalo, antes de que te arruines tú y arruines a los demás.


----------



## External (7 Jun 2017)

External dijo:


> De nada sirve el AT ni las teorias de conspiraciones, Señores dejen de especular y echen un simple vistazo a las cuentas:
> 
> 37 000 millones de créditos
> 
> ...





Lo dicho, muchas veces un simple análisis de fundamentales es suficiente. El Santander va a pagar €1 por el Popular + va ha hacer pagar 7 000 millones (no me he quedado lejos de los 5 000 millones anunciados) a sus propios accionistas para sanear cuentas.... Era de libro, o eso o rescate.

Dicho esto lo siento mucho por aquellos pequeños accionistas que se hayan quedado pillados. No estáis solos pues todos los fondos de inversión que estaban shorteando el Popular han perdido mucho más (los PIMCO y otros fondos buitre).

Otro dato: Podría ser interesante entrar en SAN justo antes de la ampliación de capital si el título llega a rondar los €5 (-12% de recorrido sobre la cotización de hoy) pues la dilución será del orden del 8%. Con un PER de 12, un Book Value de 0,90 y una vez se consolide como "too big to fail" trás la absorción del Popular creo es una inversión a largo plazo interesante, además de dar dividendo anual. 

Un saludo a todos y suerte!


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (7 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Por tu modo de esribir parece que tu tienes la verdad absoluta.
> Yo doy hipótesis, de momento la de hoy es que si el precio no pierde el 0,30-0,31 la cotización puede tener un repunte en el corto plazo hasta el 0,50 pero si pierde ese nivel de 0,30 la cotización puede seguir bajando mucho más, quizá hasta 0,18 como mínimo, yo no sé que va a pasar en los próximos dias y creo que tu tampoco, por lo que quizá no deberías hablar con tanta seguridad de que va a seguir bajando, al menos espera a ver que hace mañana y si pierde ese nivel para decir que tenias razón, independientemente de lo que pueda suceder en Popular en un futuro no puedes tener la certeza de que pueda tener un rebote fuerte a corto plazo. Yo soy especulador no inversor, aunque en este caso ni estoy dentro de Popular ni estaré porque no me interesa este valor. Para un especulador puede ser interesante entrar a precio actual, digamos que a 0,32 por poner un ejemplo poniendo stop en 0,29 y si sube a 0,50 supone una subida de más de un 50%, bastante más. me hace gracia la gente que dice que el valor de Popular es 0, sería mejor ser más humilde y decir que el valor a dia de hoy es 0,317 y que en su opinión el valor futuro será 0, pero los que hablan con esa seguridad diciendo que esto se va para abajo si o si creo que no hacen mucho bien a los que leen y que conste que estoy de acuerdo en que este banco ha hecho las cosas muy mal y su vaor contable según mis cálculos ahora mismo no llegaría a 0,28 euros pero ya se sabe como es esto de la bolsa, en cualquier momento pueden sorprender y llevarla muy para arriba igual que pueden seguir bajándola muy para abajo, en bolsa muchas veces se exagera y magnifica el precio, tampoco era normal hace unos años el valor que tuvo en su dia Terra o Zeltia y sin embargo el mercado daba ese valor, además que en bolsa se cotizan espectativas entre otras cosas, las espectativas junto los resultados de Popular ahora mismo son malísimos, pero no quita que pueda tener rebotes fuertes para quien quiera asumir riesgos, en mi caso no lo voy a asumir, a mi no me gusta y hay otros valores que me gustan más y tienen benficios y están en tendencia alcista.



La realidad ha vuelto a contradecir todo lo que tu decías, pero bueno, eso ya te lo han dicho y requetedemostrado. Creo que sería mucho más honroso reconocer que te has equivocado (a todos nos pasa alguna vez), dejar de vender humo y justificar lo injustificable.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (7 Jun 2017)

Hoy ha hecho el suelo definitivo


----------



## Depeche (7 Jun 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> La realidad ha vuelto a contradecir todo lo que tu decías, pero bueno, eso ya te lo han dicho y requetedemostrado. Creo que sería mucho más honroso reconocer que te has equivocado (a todos nos pasa alguna vez), dejar de vender humo y justificar lo injustificable.



Ningún problema en admitir que quien decia que el valor de Popular era 0 ha estado en lo cierto.
Solo decir que por mi parte no he recomendado comprar, todo lo contrario, pero ningún problema en admitir que los que veíais esta posibilidad que ha sucedido habéis dado en el clavo.
Es una pena que sucedan estas cosas en este país, 300.000 accionistas que pierden su dinero en forma de expropiación por la cara.


----------



## allan smithee (7 Jun 2017)

Lo próximo será el análisis técnico de una esquela. "El muerto aún no ha hecho suelo, se notan los estímulos de la viuda y un hijo parece que le ha dicho algo al oído y que reacciona. Puede que sean tan solo gases, pero yo metería 10000 euros a que resucita y se pone a bailar Paquito Chocolatero en el tanatorio".


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Jun 2017)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Hoy ha hecho el suelo definitivo



Suelo definitivo?'

hoy llego al centro de la tierra. al nucleo!!

mucho animo a los afectados


----------



## kaisersose (7 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Ningún problema en admitir que quien decia que el valor de Popular era 0 ha estado en lo cierto.
> Solo decir que por mi parte no he recomendado comprar, todo lo contrario, pero ningún problema en admitir que los que veíais esta posibilidad que ha sucedido habéis dado en el clavo.
> Es una pena que sucedan estas cosas en este país, 300.000 accionistas que *pierden su dinero en forma de expropiación por la cara.*



¿Quieres de dejar de decir tonterías, aprendiz de adivino? ::


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Jun 2017)

Ayer cualquiera de nosotros podría haber comprado 3 acciones del Popular por 1€. Esta madrugada Ana Patricia Botín ha comprado exactamente 4.196.858.092 acciones por 1€.
Por eso ella es rica y nosotros no.


----------



## Señor Calopez (7 Jun 2017)

Joder en este foro no dais una ::


----------



## oinoko (7 Jun 2017)

External dijo:


> . No estáis solos pues todos los fondos de inversión que estaban shorteando el Popular han perdido mucho más (los PIMCO y otros fondos buitre).




Los que se hayan puesto cortos pierden ?
No me da pena por ellos, pero no acabo de pillarlo.
Como no pueden recomprar pierden todo lo puesto?
Quien gana lo que pierden los cortos?
los que se pusieron largos? no creo!
La banca como cuando sale el "0" de la ruleta?

Gracias por iluminarme.
Saludos.


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Jun 2017)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Me entró orden de compra a 0.50 en el casino del Pop
> 8000 Acciones.A ver si sale rojo y rebota un 10%.Luego fuera.No va mas.
> Creo que no quebrará porque si no quebró Banesto ni Bankia...
> Recomendación:No apto para cardiacos y con dinero q no sea el de "comer y facturas" como decía un buen amigo



8000x0.5= 4000 euracos en el cubo de la basura. 

Hagan juego señores!


----------



## JUVESL24 (7 Jun 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Al amparo de la constitución, debe expropiarse con una ley, declarar el interés general y establecer una compensación.
> 
> No ha sido una expropiación..., ha sido una medida "preventiva" ( sin amparo).. como igual quiebra, se lo doy a Botín II.
> 
> ...



¿Compra cuando los precios se hundan y el mercado entra en pánico decías?


----------



## Marqués de la Ensenada_borrado (7 Jun 2017)

JUVESL24 dijo:


> ¿Compra cuando los precios se hundan y el mercado entra en pánico decías?



Hombre, eso te vale para empresas que el mercado, por X razones, no está valorando adecuadamente pero sus fundamentales son buenos (p.ej. Nike hace un mes estaba cerca de mínimos anuales, pero la empresa sigue yendo bien).

Lo del POP era especulación pura y dura, el que compró en los últimos tiempos sabía (o debía saber) a qué jugaba.


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (7 Jun 2017)

Querer ganar el primer euro es muchísimo más peligroso que querer ganar el último euro


----------



## Malvender (7 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> El tiempo dirá si es semejante mierda, yo no lo sé, lo único que puedo decir es que creo que están posicionándose la manos grandes mientras los pequeños se salen.



Deberían banearte a perpetuidad
Seguro que has hecho perder pasta a un incauto


----------



## ignatiux (7 Jun 2017)

En Onda Cero lo han llamado ABSORCION SIMBOLICA.
Neoleguaje

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Jun 2017)

*NEP* que no veas...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Jun 2017)

quebractubre dijo:


> 8000x0.5= 4000 euracos en el cubo de la basura.
> 
> Hagan juego señores!



Es que me sorprenden ciertos criterios de algunos inversores, para invertir..

apostar al negro en un valor en caida libre. sin respetar ningun tipo de soportes en las ultimas sesiones, clara tendencia bajista a mas no poder
y con la directiva diciendo que todo va bien.. cuando todo el que se ha molestado solamente un poco en estudiar los fundamentales de esta empresa, sabe de sobra que nada va bien, ni ira bien 


lo minimo es un stop de perdidas de un 5% y si lo revienta a otra cosa

los que entraron a 0,31 el dia anterior buscando ese 5% no tuvieron opcion.


mucha cabeza coño !! que la pasta cuesta mucho ganarla como para perderla con esta pandilla de hijos de perra


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (8 Jun 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se empieza a animar lo de las demandas; además tb cotizaba en USA con ADRs...
> 
> Si bien es el primer caso europeo de robo de un banco a sus accionistas, con apoyo sin que los hechos relevantes ni la contabilidad CREATIVA legalmente adoptada por los Burócrtas de la UE ( del valor razonable) hayan permitido saber el verdadero valor del banco ( excepción hecha de las valoraciones especulativas, que extendidas a todos los bancos nos informan de que todos están quebrados)... y se decida por unos tipos, entregárselo a otro banco, mediante una expropiación Inconstitucional.
> 
> ...



Se nota que sabes de lo que hablas: precios disparatados de valor y cotización, hablar de expropiación porque tú lo vales... todo con mucho sentido viniendo de ti ::


----------



## bandro (8 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien puede explicar cómo es que el Santader está subiendo casi un 5% de su cotización tras la compra del Popular?


----------



## Depeche (8 Jun 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se empieza a animar lo de las demandas; además tb cotizaba en USA con ADRs...
> 
> Si bien es el primer caso europeo de robo de un banco a sus accionistas, con apoyo sin que los hechos relevantes ni la contabilidad CREATIVA legalmente adoptada por los Burócrtas de la UE ( del valor razonable) hayan permitido saber el verdadero valor del banco ( excepción hecha de las valoraciones especulativas, que extendidas a todos los bancos nos informan de que todos están quebrados)... y se decida por unos tipos, entregárselo a otro banco, mediante una expropiación Inconstitucional.
> 
> ...



Lo que es muy fuerte es que saliera De Guindos unos dias antes diciendo que el banco estaba bien y que la última palabra la tendrian los accionsitas.
Por otro lado se ha demostrado que los resultados estaban falseados y los test de estres no sirven de nada. Yo visto lo visto no me fiaría de ningún banco español. Lo que han hecho con los accionistas de Popular no tiene nombre.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Jun 2017)

De Rankia:

_MANUAL PARA ROBAR UN BANCO EN EL SIGLO XXI 
8/06/17 8:06
…y además cumplir con la normativa europea de fusión bancaria. Antes se entraba con un revólver y un pañuelo en la boca a pedir la pasta. Ahora es todo mucho más sofisticado y lo mejor de todo, legal.



1.Buscas un objetivo apetecible con muy buen negocio y con balance vulnerable.



2.Relevas a la cúpula y metes a un caballo de Troya con buenos contactos en Hedge Funds y fondos buitre, con la artillería preparada para cuando se abran las puertas del Adverno.



3.El caballo de Troya comienza a soltar noticias alarmantes inflamadas por los medios de comunicación.



4.Tus colegas comienzan a abrir cortos y a vender cromos a mercado como si no hubiera un mañana. Filtras la información privilegiada y la bola se hace más grande día a día.



5.El caballo de Troya asegura que todo va bien y que el banco es completamente SOLVENTE, abalado por el jefe de la banda del Ministerio de Economía, mientras das más tiempo para que las hordas de cortos sigan arrasando y devastando el lugar sin piedad.



6.Iluminados de la prensa económica escriben riadas de tinta diciendo que el banco está muy mal y que puede palmar.



7.La CNMV (que está implicada activamente en el ROBO), no corta la sangría con la excusa de que hay que dejar que el mercado FLUYA.



8.Los clientes alarmados y completamente acojonados van a las sucursales y sacan sus depósitos en masa metiéndolos en la competencia de enfrente, descapitalizando el banco en 48 horas.



9.Los del BCE, que están de parranda con sus respectivas amantes, se dan cuenta del cristo que se está montando y dan un toque.



10.El banco ahogado no puede hacer frente a la demanda de liquidez y la banda del gobierno con todos sus compinches deciden intervenir, dar un simbólico euro y quedarse con el banco por la cara.



11.EL ROBO HA SIDO CONSUMADO pero el gobierno vende la película como que ha hecho un favor a la sociedad y que nos ha salvado del marrón.



12.Los accionistas, bonistas y tenedores de deuda se nos queda cara de alelados porque de la noche a la mañana nos han SAQUEADO VILMENTE y tenemos que restregarnos los ojos un par de veces antes de mirar la pantalla del ordenador porque no damos crédito a lo que vemos._


----------



## AssGaper (8 Jun 2017)

Felicidades a los que habéis palmado pasta ::


----------



## remonster (8 Jun 2017)

Joder...alguien sigue haciendo caso al Depeche de los cojones???


----------



## Alas (8 Jun 2017)

AssGaper dijo:


> Felicidades a los que habéis palmado pasta ::



Mas bancos van a caer en un futuro.


----------



## JUVESL24 (8 Jun 2017)

Marqués de la Ensenada dijo:


> Hombre, eso te vale para empresas que el mercado, por X razones, no está valorando adecuadamente pero sus fundamentales son buenos (p.ej. Nike hace un mes estaba cerca de mínimos anuales, pero la empresa sigue yendo bien).
> 
> Lo del POP era especulación pura y dura, el que compró en los últimos tiempos sabía (o debía saber) a qué jugaba.



Cuentas y contabilidad es lo que le falta a dineronegro.
Que habla de un banco quebrado,que uso el lapiz en sus estados contables.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (8 Jun 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vete al parque con los juguetes.



Vuélvete a la pocilga a dar consejos de inversión.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (9 Jun 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Qué poco te quieres..., date una oportunidad.



Yo me quiero mucho, no te preocupes por mí, preocúpate por recuperar tus inversiones ruinosas en Abengoa y Popular. 

Ah no, que te dedicas a hacer de todólogo pero no arriesgas tu pasta. Ya decía yo, me parecía demasiado valiente viniendo de ti.


----------



## Aitian (9 Jun 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Yo me quiero mucho, no te preocupes por mí, preocúpate por recuperar tus inversiones ruinosas en Abengoa y Popular.
> 
> *Ah no, que te dedicas a hacer de todólogo pero no arriesgas tu pasta*. Ya decía yo, me parecía demasiado valiente viniendo de ti.



Ese mal es muy comun por aqui, segun parece... Por cierto, el amigo depeche ya no se deja ver por aqui a recomendarnos suelo en alguna acción de esas que tanto estan subiendo estos dias, no?


----------



## Big_Lanister (10 Jun 2017)

que disparate de hilo, y que cachondos sois por aqui, esto mola mas que la guarderia. Qualicion al lado de depeche es una puta mierda


----------



## Algas (11 Jun 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> De Rankia:
> 
> _MANUAL PARA ROBAR UN BANCO EN EL SIGLO XXI
> 8/06/17 8:06
> ...






Muy bueno, :Aplauso::Aplauso:

pero falta el dato más desternillante:

*El popular dio créditos blandos a sus clientes VIP para comprar acciones de la entidad* :: :: ::

Noticias del Banco Popular: Popular financia a sus inversores vip con préstamos blandos para comprar acciones. Noticias de Empresas

Me gustaría saber qué condiciones tenía ese crédito: ¿mantener las acciones 5 años o algo así?

Hay que decirlo más: *El banco no es tu amigo* :no:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Jun 2017)

Aitian dijo:


> Ese mal es muy comun por aqui, segun parece... Por cierto, el amigo depeche ya no se deja ver por aqui a recomendarnos suelo en alguna acción de esas que tanto estan subiendo estos dias, no?



Sí, hay gente que se ve que no tienen nada mejor que hacer. Si te quieres echar unas risas, sobre todo si no eres accionista de Abengoa, te puedes mirar el hilo que uno de los todólogos de por aquí abrió en el que describía a Abengoa como un pelotazo: Bolsa: Ha Nacido un Pelotazo: Abengoa - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía. en cuanto le pregunté que cuantas acciones había comprado si lo veía tan claro empezó a irse por las ramas, vender humo y le dió un ataque verborrea histérica. pero de decir las acciones que había comprado, nada .: El hilo está cerrado porque como no le gustaba que le contradijeran lo abría y cerraba a su gusto de forma cobarde para poner comentarios.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (13 Jun 2017)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Me entró orden de compra a 0.50 en el casino del Pop
> 8000 Acciones.A ver si sale rojo y rebota un 10%.Luego fuera.No va mas.
> Creo que no quebrará porque si no quebró Banesto ni Bankia...
> Recomendación:No apto para cardiacos y con dinero q no sea el de "comer y facturas" como decía un buen amigo



Hay subnormales y luego estás tú. Hale, a ganar más dinero del de no comer majo. :XX:


----------



## Nico (13 Jun 2017)

¿ Otro acierto del compañero Depeche ?


----------



## Medianoche (13 Jun 2017)

Hilos que hacen grande al Universo y con foreros candidatos para el "Owned Golden Edition", de no ser porque no tiene ni puta gracia ver como se ha conducido a la ruina a tanta gente.


----------



## kaisersose (13 Jun 2017)

Suelo al final hizo. En 0.00€, eso sí.


----------



## common sense (13 Jun 2017)

Despues del tio de Apple va a quebrar, del tio de no compreis bitcoin, pense que el siguiente seria el no compreis Tesla, que es como Rumasa.

Pero se confirma que el autor de este hilo ha hecho meritos para la santisima trinidad de zopencos de burbuja.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (13 Jun 2017)

Medianoche dijo:


> Hilos que hacen grande al Universo y con foreros candidatos para el "Owned Golden Edition", de no ser porque no tiene ni puta gracia ver como se ha conducido a la ruina a tanta gente.



¿que no? pues a mi me duelen las costillas y todo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Jun 2017)

Lo del Popular fue un robo del Santander, ya que era una pieza codiciada. Veamos otro robo en la España del pasado de otra pieza codiciada:

_...Barclays Bank estaba interesado en operar en España, por lo que solicitó un dictamen al despacho de abogados Uria. Fue Rodrigo Uria Meruéndano quien lo suscribió. El dictamen era concluyente: el Barclays no tenia posibilidad alguna de adquirir más del 50% de una entidad financiera española, la ley así no lo permitía. No obstante a esta prohibición, Uria y Carlos Martínez Campos entraron en contacto con Aristóbulo de Juan y con Ignacio González Cagigas que representaban a Corporación Bancaria para asaltar por las malas el Banco de Valladolid. Tenían al perista dispuesto a pagar una millonada por un banco español, el clan de Mariano Rubio no podía perder esta ocasión que les iba a hacer de oro. Prepararon sigilosamente el plan de asalto donde el Servicio de Inspección del Banco de España fue el escuadrón adelantado al redactar unas actas alegando insolvencia. Frente a esa decisión la victima propiciatoria no tiene escapatoria. Los ladrones calcularon que fácilmente se podrían hacer con el Banco de Valladolid y se encontraron con un botín mayor que el esperado: la fortuna de Domingo Alonso que para demostrar la solvencia del banco avaló todo su pasivo. El festín era inconmensurable y el clan no lo iba a dejar escapar. Cuando el atraco se consumó, apareció en escena el Barclays Bank que como perista pretendía vestir el muñeco y simular que casualmente andaba por ahí y estaba interesado en adquirir el paquete de acciones de López Alonso en el Banco de Valladolid. Fue un teatrillo, todo estaba pactado de antemano, el traje se había hecho a medida y el atraco al gusto del perista inglés. No faltaron las libras esterlinas colocadas en cuestas opacas, en los paraísos fiscales, a favor de los solícitos intervinientes. No me extiendo en este punto ya que no dispongo de la prueba definitiva pero pondría la mano en el fuego de que en la isla de Jersey había una fabulosa cuenta de Mariano Rubio..._


2017: Santander hace un atraco ayudado por cómplices y se queda con el Popular sin pegar un tiro y sin pagar nada.

Los inconfesables secretos del Banco de España | Ataque al poder


----------



## gabrielo (13 Jun 2017)

robo a mano armada se decía en otros tiempos.

que te embargue el estado puede pasar, otra cosa distinta es que encima se regale al banco Santander lo que creías tu patrimonio.

al banco Santander no le va a costar nada, 7000 millones que dicen que van a poner ni mucho menos lo perderán el dinero va a estar ahí siempre y eso suponiendo que sea esa cifra y no menor ,otra cosa es que a consecuencia de eso le han regalado un negocio de 1500 millones de euros y para ello se lo han robado a sus legítimos dueños para dárselo todo al banco Santander.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Jun 2017)

Banco Popular: empieza la batalla - Diario16

_Diario16 ha sido el único medio que ha ido desentrañando las estrategias adoptadas por los poderes internos y gubernamentales para descapitalizar al Banco Popular para que fuera adquirido por otra entidad antes de que se perpetrara la compra del Santander por 1 euro y la intervención de las autoridades europeas. Otras cabeceras de prestigio se hicieron hecho eco de la operación que nosotros denunciamos, cosa que es de agradecer.

La operación de acoso y derribo del Popular ha dejado cientos de miles de víctimas y decenas que ha ganado mucho dinero. Según informó Diario16, algunos de los promotores e inductores de los movimientos bajistas y de las filtraciones interesadas para generar el pánico en los mercados bursátiles para que el precio de la acción se quedara en el valor pretendido han salido «bastante beneficiados» de sus operaciones en corto que han llevado a la ruina a los accionistas y a los bonistas, además de generar la incertidumbre entre los trabajadores.

Del mismo modo, el día 12 de mayo Diario16 ya informó de los movimientos que se estaban produciendo entre diferentes grupos de pequeños accionistas viendo el camino que estaba tomando la estrategia de acoso y derribo propiciada por aquel que vino a presidir la entidad con la única intención de crear el escenario perfecto para su venta en vez de buscar revertir la situación. Esos accionistas ya se estaban reuniendo con diferentes bufetes de abogados para interponer demandas por el daño que se les estaba haciendo y por la pérdida de valor de sus acciones. Además ya habían solicitado la intervención de la CNMV por las filtraciones interesadas del Consejo del Popular. Lo que no podían esperar los minoritarios es que en menos de un mes la situación se le fuera de las manos a los inductores ni que quienes deberían haber supervisado y parado la operación bajista permitieran que tuviera que ser Europa quien interviniera a la entidad con la venta exprés por un euro al Santander.


La operación terminó con la venta del Popular al Santander, pero no en los términos previstos. Todo estaba pensado para que otra entidad —Bankia, BBVA, Sabadell o Caixabank— comprara a un precio por acción que oscilara entre 0,25 y 0.50 euros cuando apenas unos meses antes Ángel Ron había rechazado precios superiores porque afectaba a los intereses de sus accionistas, de sus bonistas, de sus clientes y de sus trabajadores, trabajadores que, por cierto, se opusieron al relevo de Ron por Saracho. Ellos ya sabían a lo que venía el directivo de JP Morgan porque él ha dinamitado el valor en bolsa del Popular pero no ha podido liquidar el que tiene por su patrimonio, un valor que supera los 10.000 millones de euros.

La intervención de las autoridades europeas ha dejado sin valor las acciones del Popular y los accionistas y los bonistas no están dispuestos a permitir que sean ellos los que paguen los platos rotos de una operación especulativa que cubría los intereses políticos y económicos de quienes son los máximos responsables de la quiebra del Popular. Ya ha habido dos bufetes que han presentado sendas demandas en la Audiencia Nacional y un tercero que ha denunciado ante la Fiscalía Anticorrupción. Este es el comienzo de una larga serie de demandas que los accionistas presentarán ante todas las instituciones judiciales porque, tal y como se han desarrollado los hechos, nos encontramos ante un escándalo de proporciones bíblicas, de una expropiación encubierta del dinero que tenían invertido desde grandes fortunas como pensionistas o trabajadores del banco por parte del Banco Central Europeo y de la Junta Única de Resolución (SRB).

Las principales líneas de demanda son dos. La primera interpreta que el Banco Popular se encontraba en una situación peor de lo que el Consejo de Administración admitía y que faltó a su obligación de informar al mercado de su situación real. Lo que quieren demostrar es que la ampliación de capital de hace un año podría ser fraudulenta. El Santander, como propietario del Popular, tendría que hacerse cargo de las aportaciones de cada inversor. Esta es la línea que defenderán gran parte de los grandes accionistas.

La segunda vía iría directamente hacia el BCE, el FROB o la SRB porque se han detectado muchas irregularidades en la gestión de la crisis del Popular ya que ni era inviable ni tenía un valor negativo ni tenía falta de liquidez.

Ya contamos en Diario16, que las demandas por parte de los accionistas eran uno de los factores que echaban para atrás a quienes se acercaban a hacer una propuesta de compra del banco. Se estimó que el volumen de dichas demandas podría superar los 2.000 millones de euros, hecho que no pasó desapercibido para el Santander y que provocó que en menos de 24 horas estimaran la ampliación de capital necesaria para afrontar la compra de 5.000 a 7.000 euros y con una garantía por parte del BCE. Ana Patricia Botín sabía dónde se metía.

Ahora queda el futuro y cómo va a afrontar el Santander con la reestructuración del Banco Popular. Fuentes consultadas por este medio han sabido que se va a encargar de esta operación a Javier García-Carranza Benjumea, un killer procedente de Morgan Stanley, que no conoce la mano izquierda y que no negocia sobre previsiones sino sobre lo que tiene. No corre riesgos y pasa por encima de quien haga falta y de lo que haga falta.

Por otro lado, tenemos la reacción de Luis de Guindos, quien se ha felicitado de que se haya rescatado al Popular sin coste alguno para las arcas públicas. Que De Guindos afirme esto le deja en una situación de incompetencia para continuar al frente del Ministerio de Economía. Muchas de las demandas que se van a presentar por parte de los accionistas van a ir dirigidas al Banco de España o a la CNMV por haber hecho dejación de sus responsabilidades de supervisión. Entonces sí que será necesario pagar del erario público…_



Todo este robo creo que ha debido orquestarse en las pasadas reuniones Bilderberg, para ir afianzando la idea de una banca mundial única...

Por eso con las demandas poco podrá rascarse, porque todo esto viene de arriba de todo... y la Botín es una simple cómplice del robo, pero no la responsable de la idea final. Ella sin apoyo de gente verdaderamente poderosa en la sombra no podría ejecutar semejante plan.


----------



## Malvender (13 Jun 2017)

Los pufos del POP que los paguen sus accionistas no los ciudadanos.

Sin que sirva de precedente esta vez el gobierno ha estado de 10


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Jun 2017)

Madre mía, ¿pero es que aun hay idiotas en este foro que siguen los consejos de Depeche?. Ese tío lleva AÑOS haciendo perder pasta a la gente en este subforo.

Os merecéis lo que os pase, ranitas.


----------



## UnForero (14 Jun 2017)

Si le devuelven un céntimo a esta gente, voy a pedir que me devuelvan todas las perdidas que he tenido en bolsa.


----------



## Louis Renault (14 Jun 2017)

ñandú iracundo dijo:


> Hay subnormales y luego estás tú. Hale, a ganar más dinero del de no comer majo. :XX:



Más tranquilo que unas pascuas.Por cierto comeme la polla.Tú porque la que llamas tu mamà ya lo hace.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Jun 2017)

Spanish Wall Street - Diario16

_Este bien podría ser el titulo de una segunda película dirigida por Martin Scorsese o Francis Ford Coppola con un guion basado en una novela de Mario Puzo o de Roberto Saviano. En este caso, yo podría escribir el guion poniendo claramente que «cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia».

Se trata de una segunda entrega donde la realidad es muy superior a la ficción, donde se refleja claramente cómo la presidenta de la Junta Única de Resolución, Elke König, —con Mario Draghi mirando hacia otro lado—toma la decisión de incautar y apropiarse de propiedades legitimas de los accionistas del Popular y decide por el precio módico de 1 Euro, vendérselas al Santander, utilizando los poderes políticos, las altas instancias de la UE, que toman esta decisión sin encomendarse a Dios ni al diablo. ¡Menudo negocio!

Como nota anecdótica, esta señora hizo unas declaraciones a la Agencia Reuters diciendo que, si el Banco Popular no lo compraba nadie, habría que intervenirle. Estas declaraciones fueron muy desafortunadas posteriormente dijo que se arrepentía de haberlo dicho, pero el mal ya estaba hecho.


¿Hubiera dicho y hecho lo mismo si se hubiera tratado de un banco alemán, francés o italiano? No, seguro que no. Le habían contado una sarta de mentiras sobre el Popular: si no tenía liquidez, que estaba en quiebra, vamos, que no, que al día siguiente no podrían abrir porque la entidad no tenía liquidez. No hubo ninguna cola para sacar los depósitos de clientes particulares. Los que sí sacaron el dinero fueron clientes institucionales: Seguridad Social, Comunidades, etc. Sería interesante saber por orden de quién se cancelaron esos depósitos y crearon ese ambiente de inseguridad.

Los artistas principales de esta película, y no por orden de aparición, serian D. Emilio Saracho, antiguo ejecutivo del Banco Santander de Negocios, amigo de la familia Botín y colega del Sr. Luis De Guindos cuando estaba en Lehman Brothers.

Proviene de JP MORGAN como experto en Banca de Inversiones y liquidador de este tipo de actividad, no como experto en Banca Comercial, que es por lo que se debiera haber sido contratado, para poner en buen rumbo el Banco Popular, pero claro, tal vez haya cumplido fielmente el objetivo que pretendían quienes le ofrecieron el puesto.

Desde el momento que llegó, hablaba de vender el Banco o, tal vez, cosa muy improbable, hacer una ampliación de capital que, lógicamente, los accionistas del Banco Popular se lo pensarían antes de ir a ella.

En febrero toma las riendas del Banco, cambia los consejeros que no le son afines y empieza el acoso y derribo de las acciones, utilizando algunos su información privilegiada para hacer operaciones. Esto se ve en el hecho de que en los meses de abril y mayo oscilaciones grandísimas y gravísimas de las acciones del Popular. A todo esto, la CNMV ni mu. Está claro que este actor invitado de piedra no cumple con su deber de controlar y regular estos movimientos a corto que tanto daño han hecho a las acciones. La prueba más evidente de esta dejación de funciones se ha dado a la siguiente semana de la intervención del Popular con Liberbank al prohibir por un mes las operaciones a corto, lo que ha llevado a los “buitres” a deshacer las operaciones subiendo el mismo día de la suspensión un 53% las Acciones. ¿Por qué con Liberbank sí que actuó la CNMV? ¿Es más importante el Liberbank que la sexta entidad española, buque insignia de la Banca durante muchos años? Habrá que pedir responsabilidades por esta dejación de funciones, las más importantes que debe cumplir un organismo supervisor.

Otro actor invitado de piedra ha sido el Banco de España. Con el magnífico servicio de Inspección que tiene, no ha dicho nada en estos tiempos, siendo Luis de Guindos el único que decía de la solvencia que disfrutaba el Banco Popular haciendo declaraciones a principios de mayo. El ministro es un actor muy importante en el desarrollo de estas “acciones”, secundado por su compañero y ministro Méndez de Vigo quien, el mismo 2 de junio, comentaba que el Banco Popular estaba bien. Ummm, vaya, vaya…

Le preguntaría a Luis de Guindos si cuando fue invitado hace unas semanas a la reunión del Club Bilderberg por la presidenta del Banco Santander: ¿cuál fue el motivo real de su presencia? ¿Podría ser la adquisición del Banco Popular? No sé, no sé, aunque teniendo en cuenta la obsesión generacional que existía hacia ese Banco, bien podría ser.

Otros actores invitados, Antonio del Valle, Reyes Calderón fueron muy importantes en según qué momento. Por ejemplo, cuando hubo que destronar a D. Angel Ron y su equipo porque no podían estar ahí para presenciar las múltiples tropelías que pensaban hacer con las acciones. Por cierto, D. Emilio Saracho y su equipo no adquirieron ni una acción. Un dato para tomar nota

Sería interesante que el lector supiera sobre los activos tóxicos que tiene el Popular. A veces, estos activos improductivos, en un momento dado, pueden ser generadores de pingües beneficios ya que, al estar provisionados total o parcialmente, todo lo que se obtiene por su venta son beneficios directos a la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias, sin impuestos, por lo cual es un lucro cesante, pero está ahí. Parece ser que se han provisionado últimamente hasta créditos vivos, dados al promotor y subrogados por los compradores, lo cual sería interesante analizar, sobre todo en estos últimos meses. Se está pidiendo a gritos una auditoría desde diciembre pasado con intervención directa de un representante nombrado por los accionistas perjudicados.

Una nota curiosa podría ser el fichaje por parte del Santander de D. Eduardo Pomares, a quien llamaban en el Popular «Monseñor» por ser el director de las cuentas que la Iglesia tenía en el Banco Popular.

Por ultimo y como desenlace, lo cierto y verdad es que, gracias a una decisión en Europa, manipulada desde España, les han quitado el valor de sus acciones a 307.000 personas, la mayoría jubilados y pensionistas que tenían esos ahorros en un Banco Español sólido, solvente y pasando todos los test de Europa. Estos pequeños accionistas se están viendo totalmente impotentes ante estas decisiones, que no entiende nadie y que sirven solo y exclusivamente para enriquecer a otro banco viéndose cumplida la obsesión de sus mayores._


----------



## gabrielo (19 Jun 2017)

Malvender dijo:


> Los pufos del POP que los paguen sus accionistas no los ciudadanos.
> 
> Sin que sirva de precedente esta vez el gobierno ha estado de 10



el gobierno a estado de 0 el popular podía devolver toda la ayuda que le den y hay una cosa que se llama propiedad privada que se a vulnerado totalmente. 

cuidadito el responsable de la quiebra del popular es la salida de fondos de autonomías como canarias, Andalucía y la ss ,por cierto el ultimo presidente del popular lo nombraron el gobierno


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Jun 2017)

gabrielo dijo:


> el gobierno a estado de 0 el popular podía devolver toda la ayuda que le den y hay una cosa que se llama propiedad privada que se a vulnerado totalmente.
> 
> cuidadito *el responsable de la quiebra del popular es la salida de fondos de autonomías como canarias, Andalucía y la ss* ,por cierto el ultimo presidente del popular lo nombraron el gobierno



La principal obligación de cualquier persona que gestione dinero de otros (especialmente dinero público) es proteger ese dinero. Si el sistema sólo le garantiza 100.000 € y el banco está en riesgo de quiebra, LO MÁS NORMAL DEL MUNDO ES SACARLO DE AHÍ. ¿O tú no harías lo mismo si el dinero fuera tuyo?


----------

